# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Deputy Sheriff DRUG TEST !!!!!!PLEASE!!!!!!

## deebo1

does anyone now if San Francisco CA test for roids I have a test this month and my last shot is in a week im taking sus 250 PLEASE NEED SOME ADVISE should I just go take the test, they do a urine TEST im not sure if they do a polygraph?

----------


## Coop77

The only people tested for steroids are athletes. You're fine.

----------


## Ryanhallmark

> does anyone now if San Francisco CA test for roids I have a test this month and my last shot is in a week im taking sus 250 PLEASE NEED SOME ADVISE should I just go take the test, they do a urine TEST im not sure if they do a polygraph?


More than likely they will not test for Juice, probably going to be for Rec drugs.

----------


## deebo1

Well whats the worst that can happen send me home and say come back in a year right? I just dont wanna go and dont come back lol for testing positive

----------


## legobricks

Are you currently a Deputy?

If so more then likely they are just testing for your standard opiates and such. If you are trying to get onto the Sheriff's department I can almost gaurentee you that they give you a polygraph at one point. Keep me updated as im curious becuase I love cali and phoenix polygraphs.  :Frown:

----------


## Motobro

They only test for marijuana, cocaine and meth along with opiate type drugs, heroin etc.
They for sure do a polygraph !
Where they might get you is the medical exam if you make it that far. Depending on how complex the medical exam is they could draw blood and do some sort of full panel test that would include your testosterone level.

----------


## *mark*

youre trying to be a cop and youre doing aas. At least youre honest, i like that. i love it when i see cops that are 240lbs and shredded, and they did it "all natural". 

The detection time for sus 250 is about 3 months give or take, so depending on when you have the blood test, if you have it, you could come up positive for aas. 

i wouldnt be too worried about the urinanalysis, but if possible, i would put off any blood work as long as you can.

----------


## deebo1

Well i know there going to be testing for physical polygraphs and urine on that they I go BUT does not say anything about BLOOD WORK. U have to pass the written TEST before you can go to the next test. im not really that good on writting but I will try my best!!

----------


## deebo1

NO im not a deputy YET. lol I have to think positive u know. A friend of mine said they did not take polygraphs but i'll tell u if I get that far.

----------


## Mbuffguy

dude ronnie coleman was a police officer and mr olimpia im sure they look the other way as long as u arn't a "hook up" for juice u should be fine

----------

